# Wade fishing Baffin and CC?



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Im heading to Kingsville Monday then CC Tuesday and Wednesday for work.
I'm going to have a little time in the mornings and evenings and I'd like to do a little wade fishing. I'm looking for spots I can drive up to without getting stuck. I don't need anyone's honey hole, just somewhere close that has easy access. Thanks for y'all s help.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

